# New member out of CA. Hi all!



## gby2k6 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just wanted to stop and say hi. I started boarding in 03, but stopped the last 3 years. I finally got back into it this year and wow, there's a lot of new tech now. I'm trying to wrap myself in all of it, has it really been that long?

Anyways, this is an awesome place with lots of great advice. Glad it's here.


----------

